# New Edit....critique?



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

New edit I made mostly for fun...I feel like it's the best edit I've made...critique it though. Riding critiques too I guess as well as filming...thanks

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JZrcLOhMWo


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

bump bump bump i want harsh critique...its the internet....no one says anything nice


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Really great riding. Need some better filming and music. I love that song, but it didn't go well with the edit. Other than that it was really good.


----------



## C.B. (Jan 18, 2011)

This is awesome! needs more variety, and I'd ditch the fisheye lens(but I don't like fisheye lenses).


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

ThunderChunky can you expand more on the filming techniques? C.B. I generally try to stay away from fisheye but when you have people who don't know how to use the camera its easier to let them film with that rather than have them shoot long lens. Also what do you mean by variety? If your going by features I completely agree with you but there was a comp on the only other terrain park worth filming

I guess if either of you want to answer this question go ahead: How did the intro end up working out? I've had mixed feelings about it being a little over the top but then some people have said it worked really well...I kind of like it so unless other people think its dumb I'll probably use something like that for intros of my videos from now on (artsier, almost super8/bad tv effected type stuff). Thanks for taking the time to critique it though.


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

another quick question....any song ideas for next one?? I'm starting to edit it tonight! So far I'm thinking Johnny Cash - Hurt....feel free to add ideas though...anything that'll make it easier/better/more fun to watch!


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

i like how the first trick is a super zeached front board 

then again I don't have much room to talk shit about that sort of thing.


----------



## C.B. (Jan 18, 2011)

CaP17A said:


> C.B. I generally try to stay away from fisheye but when you have people who don't know how to use the camera its easier to let them film with that rather than have them shoot long lens. Also what do you mean by variety? If your going by features I completely agree with you but there was a comp on the only other terrain park worth filming


Yeah needs more features. But for what you had it was good.

Personally if i was going to spend the amount of time editing that you did I would have had at least another days worth of footage, probably footage from another hill too. But i think it was well done.

I liked the intro too.


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

david_z....thats my coach! haha...all in good fun though

C.B. for next Wednesday we filmed 2-3 days....still not too much though. We rarely go to other mountains except for competitions and at that point stress level is too high to film....I'm going to be in Colorado for 2 weeks soon so expect footy from here


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

bumpity....keep the critiques flowing...trying to figure out how to edit/what music to use/how people are liking my stuff...if your gonna talk shit about it then do it before i make it so i can do it better


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

personally didnt care for the intro, kinda gave me a headache trying to figure out what i was looking at at times... other than that, i really liked the vid, nice job


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

yeah i had a hard time compositing that in and it couldn't go any lighter/less intense...i need to figure out how to do that better if I'm going to do it at all again...also could be computer screen making it dark i had that problem when i switched it to my laptop as opposed to the desktop i edit with

glad you like it too


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Intro too long, bad song for a jib clip. Too much flat box stuff. Needs more kickers - I stopped watching after 3 minutes cuz little rails are boring as hell. Spin and flip off of kickers and ill watch the whole thing.
For jibbing go with hiphop or punk. Pink Floyd is for POW

When you are filming jibs film the riders face side, not their ass.


----------



## SnowMotion (Oct 8, 2010)

Great song! Good riding, But it was a bit over edited. Its nice when there is less effects and more solid shredding. Great job this season MSA and long live carinthia!!!


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> Intro too long, bad song for a jib clip. Too much flat box stuff. Needs more kickers - I stopped watching after 3 minutes cuz little rails are boring as hell. Spin and flip off of kickers and ill watch the whole thing.
> For jibbing go with hiphop or punk. Pink Floyd is for POW
> 
> When you are filming jibs film the riders face side, not their ass.


Editing and snowboarding is about creativity, and if I had used rap people woulda hated on that. And your going to make fun of a 9 1/2 year old kid for killing it on a flat box? Give it a year or 2 and he'll be doing it on a down bar....progression.

Also, 10 of the 16 riding shots after the 3 minute mark were jump shots.

Filming butt shots is better then filming straight into the sun and having so much glare you can't see the shot, and be aware that apart from me, no one knows how to work my camera so they were guessing on what to do


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

SnowMotion said:


> Great song! Good riding, But it was a bit over edited. Its nice when there is less effects and more solid shredding. Great job this season MSA and long live carinthia!!!


I tried to find a good balance but apparently I gotta do a little less editing...thanks for the support! unfortunately carinthia is pretty much dead for the year :'(


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

CaP17A said:


> Editing and snowboarding is about creativity, and if I had used rap people woulda hated on that. And your going to make fun of a 9 1/2 year old kid for killing it on a flat box? Give it a year or 2 and he'll be doing it on a down bar....progression.
> 
> Also, 10 of the 16 riding shots after the 3 minute mark were jump shots.
> 
> Filming butt shots is better then filming straight into the sun and having so much glare you can't see the shot, and be aware that apart from me, no one knows how to work my camera so they were guessing on what to do


U mad bro? If you can't take criticism then don't ask for it. Wasn't trying to butthurt you little buddy.


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> U mad bro? If you can't take criticism then don't ask for it. Wasn't trying to butthurt you little buddy.


Explaining the situation....critiquing also goes along with saying nice things about it and what you liked. What the person did good and what they didn't, not hate on some kids trying to film and have fun....why don't you send me one of your professionally made videos so i can learn how its done.

BTW, you've got a shout out in the next Wednesdays With Will


----------



## eastcoastnative (Oct 30, 2011)

Just a question why is it called Wednesdays with will if its not only filmed on Wednesdays? and is there a rider named will? Other than that dope edit except the intro's a little annoying


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

I think the music thing is more about tempo and creating a vibe. The song you chose just didn't fit the tempo of the clip IMHO.

Maybe try a few tunes of different styles out when you got some rough editing down and see where that leads (you've prob done this anyway!).

Don't take anyones criticism of your music selection to heart. You like what you like :thumbsup:

Only other thing can add is maybe to incorporate more lines to create a sense of flow. Less jumpy and it'll save editing time too...

Looks good otherwise man. Good stuff


----------



## DrrrtyChurro (Nov 27, 2011)

Quality shots over quantity imo. I try to keep it to a shorter legnth, it was good and I probably wouldn't say that if the song was not so mellow for the edit, kind of gave it a dragging on feel. Pink Floyd is good!! Don't get me wrong there. 
Riding was good! stoked on some of the tricks there, liked the 270 on rail bonk at the 2:40 mark, that was some Halldor style that got me hyped!



CaP17A said:


> apart from me, no one knows how to work my camera so they were guessing on what to do


Filmings hard, especially when your editing footage others filmed. I get frustrated cause I have a vision to film something so when your editing it comes out supreme! And if the person doesn't see your vision or just doesn't give a shit cuz they think it'll come out fine it gets frustrating. Especially shaky follow cams.


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

eastcoastnative said:


> Just a question why is it called Wednesdays with will if its not only filmed on Wednesdays? and is there a rider named will? Other than that dope edit except the intro's a little annoying


Will is our coach. Its kinda just like a webisode to show what we were doing over the past week, not just Wednesday. Will was in this edit though. Thanks dude.



grafta said:


> I think the music thing is more about tempo and creating a vibe. The song you chose just didn't fit the tempo of the clip IMHO.
> 
> Maybe try a few tunes of different styles out when you got some rough editing down and see where that leads (you've prob done this anyway!).
> 
> ...


I thought it fit, I was going to have the intro of the song end earlier but I forgot to do that....woops. Lines are good, most of the footy was hiking though, maybe next year there will be some lines if we ever get snow haha.



DrrrtyChurro said:


> Filmings hard, especially when your editing footage others filmed. I get frustrated cause I have a vision to film something so when your editing it comes out supreme! And if the person doesn't see your vision or just doesn't give a shit cuz they think it'll come out fine it gets frustrating. Especially shaky follow cams.


^ yes. 100% yes. It sucks. You know what's up.


----------



## jjz (Feb 14, 2012)

thought the video was good.
the only thing i didnt like was the long intro.
Maybe due the same thing in like half the time.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

jjz said:


> Maybe due the same thing in like half the time.


This is just my general opinion and not necessarily specific to OP:

I think most people's edits are faaaaar too long. 

I know it sucks to put all that work in to filming and stunting around but most people simply aren't good enough, don't have enough variety of riders, tricks, perspectives, etc., to pull off a 5 minute edit. For yourself & maybe your crew, yeah put together that 5 minute reel but, to anyone else, it's the equivalent of your aunt's old vacation slideshow.

If I had to have a ballpark figure I'd say keep it between 2-3 mins and most of that 2 mins to be _actual snowboarding_. Nothing is more irritating that watching a 3 minute video with a 90 second "intro"


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

david_z said:


> This is just my general opinion and not necessarily specific to OP:
> 
> I think most people's edits are faaaaar too long.
> 
> ...



there is 2 minutes of snowboarding in there on top of the 90 second intro haha....i did the next one better going off of criticism from here


Wednesdays With Will - Episode 2 - YouTube

^^^ mostly snowboarding and not over edited...tell me if thats a little more along the lines of what you were looking for


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

yeah that's more my style. tail block at 2:23 was fucking sick! the song was delightfully cheesy, but I liked it anyways.

I am sure there are people out there who will rag on it, but I like that sort of edit: cut the bullshit just show the riding and I don't care if it's all jibs (frankly I'd rather see jibs than jumps most of the time anyways).


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

david_z said:


> yeah that's more my style. tail block at 2:23 was fucking sick! the song was delightfully cheesy, but I liked it anyways.
> 
> I am sure there are people out there who will rag on it, but I like that sort of edit: cut the bullshit just show the riding and I don't care if it's all jibs (frankly I'd rather see jibs than jumps most of the time anyways).


thanks man! its not as fun to edit like that though


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

deh bumpz plz


----------



## DrrrtyChurro (Nov 27, 2011)

That was pretty sick! felt like sunday in the park with the music


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

DrrrtyChurro said:


> That was pretty sick! felt like sunday in the park with the music


thanks dude!


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

last bump before i forget about this i guess


----------

